# Woman influencing Boss !



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am creating this topic because i am going under a situation and i need help and advice.

My company is awesome, energetic and growing as i saw it before signing my contract but when i started working, it turned out to be a junk hole. We have iranian boss and 98% of the staff is filipino. We have operation manager just like other companies and she happens to be a filipina as well who became operations manager from a simple sales girl in 6-8 months(That's rapid growth). 

I worked for 1 year and got terminated because i argued with her over my pay raise which i was told that i will get after my probation but it didn't happened. She made an issue over my work timing and they fired me so that's done i got clean exit because i wanted it to happen. Now i am happily working for a new company. The End.

Problem:-

My girlfriend works in the same company too(I know, I know). Now Operations manager is planning to fire her and making an issue which i found from internal sources that her sales are not up to the mark. That's right but that's just one month of June but she recovered again in July and have her monthly Quota.

Question:-

Can they fire her ???
Can they put blames on her to manipulate the termination cause ???
How can i sue operations manager ??? (If it can work, i am willing to sell my kidney for lawyer fee)


She is really playing with people who are here with dreams to grow and support their families back home. Help me and i will buy you cookies.


Regards


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

You seem to have forgotten that you are in Dubai/UAE.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If she's on an unlimited contract they can pretty much fire her for whatever reason they want.

If she's on a limited contract and has not committed gross negligence, or has not previously received a written warning that was submitted to the Ministry of Labour, they cannot fire her without being liable for compensation of up to 3 months' salary.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Sometimes you have to take a step back and take a breath.

You are now fully worked up and acting solely on emotions and there is no rational thinking going on here...

What basically happened is that the operations manager has something against you and she seems to have no issues on getting people fired. So, what will probably happen is that your girlfriend will get fired. You can argue all you want, but you should wonder that even IF they cannot fire her, would you want your girlfriend to continue to work there? They will probably make her life miserable, which is the last thing you want...

Can you sue her? Maybe. It is going to be time consuming? YES! Is it going to be expensive? YES! Is there a guarantee that something 'positive' will come out of it? Hell no.

Just relax. Get your girlfriend out of there. Find her a happy place and don't look back.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Your thread title may have more to it than you know!!
She might be "influencing" him in more ways than one!
If so - you and your girlfriend are on to a loser!
Time to move on.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's always two sides to a story.

Did you resent her because she was a woman in a position of authority over you? How did that affect your work? Attitudes? 

Several years ago we had a new female director join my company. An existing employee on her team was from a more traditional background and had difficulty adjusting to having a female boss. We had to let him go despite otherwise having a pretty good work record.


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Froglet said:


> Sometimes you have to take a step back and take a breath.
> 
> You are now fully worked up and acting solely on emotions and there is no rational thinking going on here...
> 
> ...


Well u know what I mean bro .... need to fight that out somehow cos I am out of company anyway but alot other are struggling and helping people is what I want ....


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Why would you sell your kidney so that your girlfriend can still work in a junk hole ? That's ridiculous.

And what does the nationality of the boss and the majority of philipinos have to do with anything ?

This vandetta business won't work here in Dubai. Just relax and move on with your life.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The title of your thread says it all. Why don't you take your backward opinions and go back to where you came from. You will have "MAN influencing Boss" there if that makes you feel any better...


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

fwaheed17 said:


> Hi all, I am creating this topic because i am going under a situation and i need help and advice. My company is awesome, energetic and growing as i saw it before signing my contract but when i started working, it turned out to be a junk hole. We have iranian boss and 98% of the staff is filipino. We have operation manager just like other companies and she happens to be a filipina as well who became operations manager from a simple sales girl in 6-8 months(That's rapid growth). I worked for 1 year and got terminated because i argued with her over my pay raise which i was told that i will get after my probation but it didn't happened. She made an issue over my work timing and they fired me so that's done i got clean exit because i wanted it to happen. Now i am happily working for a new company. The End. Problem:- My girlfriend works in the same company too(I know, I know). Now Operations manager is planning to fire her and making an issue which i found from internal sources that her sales are not up to the mark. That's right but that's just one month of June but she recovered again in July and have her monthly Quota. Question:- Can they fire her ??? Can they put blames on her to manipulate the termination cause ??? How can i sue operations manager ??? (If it can work, i am willing to sell my kidney for lawyer fee) She is really playing with people who are here with dreams to grow and support their families back home. Help me and i will buy you cookies. Regards


What does the boss being Iranian and 98% of the staff being Filipino have to do with anything? And why did you feel the need to throw that in there? Kinda sounds like you have a problem with women in higher positions in a company. Smh.

Hang up the Erin Brockovich hat, get your girlfriend and move on with your life. Maybe you will find a company where the man is influencing the female boss instead...


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

You probably don't really have anything to sue for under the law, even if we take your story at face value. And, let's be honest, the way you describe it, it sounds a lot more like you hated the fact that a woman and a Filipina had authority over you, and acted accordingly.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly agree with others, when I saw YOUR nationality, I rolled my eyes and thought 'here we go, a dude who can't stand strong females in positions of authority' - yup, that's sadly how stereotypes work - seen it too many times here from certain men, who just can't cope in this situation.

They could have found numerous excuses to fire you - being in a relationship with a co-worker is DEFINITELY one of them. Plus now you've left, they could also have a legitimate reason to fire your GF, as you have now left and I would assume to be working for a competitor. Non-competition clauses and that. Yup, that's just how it works here. Get over it, move on, and learn to deal with women in positions of power.


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> There's always two sides to a story.
> 
> Did you resent her because she was a woman in a position of authority over you? How did that affect your work? Attitudes?
> 
> Several years ago we had a new female director join my company. An existing employee on her team was from a more traditional background and had difficulty adjusting to having a female boss. We had to let him go despite otherwise having a pretty good work record.


No i do not resent because of the Power she have, But i do resent her for lack of knowledge that she has. 

My line manager is G.M of the company and she is a top notch boss and we have a good work relation. It's not about the gender but it's about influencing people or i should re-quote it as manipulating people to give people grief. At the same time, It's just about me and my gf. Everyone have this issue in the company but all are scared of bringing it up and just taking all the S**T that comes along.


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Sadly agree with others, when I saw YOUR nationality, I rolled my eyes and thought 'here we go, a dude who can't stand strong females in positions of authority' - yup, that's sadly how stereotypes work - seen it too many times here from certain men, who just can't cope in this situation.
> 
> They could have found numerous excuses to fire you - being in a relationship with a co-worker is DEFINITELY one of them. Plus now you've left, they could also have a legitimate reason to fire your GF, as you have now left and I would assume to be working for a competitor. Non-competition clauses and that. Yup, that's just how it works here. Get over it, move on, and learn to deal with women in positions of power.


First of all, NO, I don't have problem with Women in higher position as GM of the company is a female too and we have great work relation and we were very productive. The new company i am in is dominantly females and i am more than happy here. Probably you missed the point. 

Rolling eyes when you saw the nationality !! That's exactly what i did when i saw yours as i lived between you for 5 years. We are here to have a positive debate and understand the good behind criticism and get advice that can help us in one way or the other. 

Thank you for your comment 
Appreciate it


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Visp said:


> You probably don't really have anything to sue for under the law, even if we take your story at face value. And, let's be honest, the way you describe it, it sounds a lot more like you hated the fact that a woman and a Filipina had authority over you, and acted accordingly.


Lol what's wrong with all you. 

My GM is woman and filipina, Did i mentioned her ???

Probably i wrote it in a very wrong way that people think i am against women or something.


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

QOFE said:


> The title of your thread says it all. Why don't you take your backward opinions and go back to where you came from. You will have "MAN influencing Boss" there if that makes you feel any better...


I am sorry but i strongly believe you missed the point.

*As you said *''to take the backward thinking and go where i came from'' well the background i came from, people don't take advantage of their position to make someone's life miserable. 

P.s I don't have problem women in power because 98% are there because they deserve and worked for it, but i am talking about 2% of them. I hope you get it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well maybe, just maybe, it's the way you write things and the title of your thread, that has caused people to come to these conclusions. 

Firstly, was it ever written in your contract that you'd have a pay rise after probation? If not, you didn't have a leg to stand on.

Secondly, it sounds like you're better out than in, so why even bother with this company and the people in it anymore?

Thirdly, as I said before, they could very well use you as the excuse to fire your GF. Would she not be better off working somewhere else?


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you for your message. 

Title of my thread is about one women who is Using her power against people. As far as i am concerned, I bashed her and as i wanted they fired me and now i have 3 times better job right now.

Thank you for your reply 
Appreciate it


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

So let's recap. 

The fact she's a woman is irrelevant, so the thread title probably should've been, "colleague influencing boss". 

Unless her gender has something to do with it.


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> So let's recap.
> 
> The fact she's a woman is irrelevant, so the thread title probably should've been, "colleague influencing boss".
> 
> Unless her gender has something to do with it.


Exactly.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

i didnt take it to mean the fact that she is a woman is irrelevant as I guess she is using parts of her sexuality to influence the boss? or is that not the case.. in any case complaining about women doesnt mean you have issues with all women...just as complaining about things that more often come up when working with men doesnt mean you have issues working with men.

Dont sue anyone though, help your gf look for a new job. it is not worth your kidney from what you describe.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Just to recap.. this is all he said about the company structure...depending on the company that is a legit complaint.. he used sex and nationality to point out that there is a hiring bias or that people are being hired not really based on merit but based on sex/nationality.. 

thing is that seems to be very normal here so.. yea. 




fwaheed17 said:


> Title: woman influencing boss.
> 
> We have iranian boss and 98% of the staff is filipino. We have operation manager just like other companies and she happens to be a filipina as well who became operations manager from a simple sales girl in 6-8 months(That's rapid growth).


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

aleleeson said:


> i didnt take it to mean the fact that she is a woman is irrelevant as I guess she is using parts of her sexuality to influence the boss? or is that not the case.. in any case complaining about women doesnt mean you have issues with all women...just as complaining about things that more often come up when working with men doesnt mean you have issues working with men.
> 
> Dont sue anyone though, help your gf look for a new job. it is not worth your kidney from what you describe.


Oh my God !!!!!!

Thank you thank you so much .... finally someone who understood what i meant .... I feel so relieved .... 

All i wanted from here was some wise words. 

Thank you !


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree. Referring to someone based on their gender, nationality or race is very common in this part of the world and does not necessarily indicate that the OP is racist or sexist. Maybe he is, maybe he isn't. I'm just saying that calling someone that Filipino woman does not automatically translate into him being a misogynist, not in Dubai. 

I prefer to give the OP the benefit of the doubt here. His choice of words certainly leaves a lot to be desired but it could be just a reflection of the kind of language used here, not his personal feelings about ALL women or ALL Filipinos. 

Everyday, I hear phrases like.. that indian taxi driver almost ran me over, my arrogant emirati boss has no idea what he is talking about, that egyptian woman at reception was so rude to me etc.etc. These people really don't have a problem with all of these countries, that's just how they refer to them, that's all.


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

taliacottage said:


> I agree. Referring to someone based on their gender, nationality or race is very common in this part of the world and does not necessarily indicate that the OP is racist or sexist. Maybe he is, maybe he isn't. I'm just saying that calling someone that Filipino woman does not automatically translate into him being a misogynist, not in Dubai.
> 
> I prefer to give the OP the benefit of the doubt here. His choice of words certainly leaves a lot to be desired but it could be just a reflection of the kind of language used here, not his personal feelings about ALL women or ALL Filipinos.
> 
> Everyday, I hear phrases like.. that indian taxi driver almost ran me over, my arrogant emirati boss has no idea what he is talking about, that egyptian woman at reception was so rude to me etc.etc. These people really don't have a problem with all of these countries, that's just how they refer to them, that's all.


Hey indian woman, Thank you from a pakistani guy.

I don't hate no one but yeah no one understood that when i said iranian boss and filipina Operation manager, I wasn't refering to their nationalities or gender but the people themselves cos ofcourse i cannot use name or they will sue me ....


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Some people here were maybe a bit too quick to jump on the PC bandwagon. 
I agree completely with Taliacottage-here we very often refer to the person's nationality (e.g. the Pakistani taxi driver etc.). Calling a Filipina woman a Filipina woman is not an insult or derogatory, although in some contexts that may very well be the case. 
Tribalism/nationality cliques or whatever you want to call them are also very evident in Dubai. The OP referred to his previous company being '98% Filipino.' If we take his word for it, then as a Pakistani he was pretty much the odd one out. It's very possible that this affected the dynamics of the workplace and this contributed to the OP being fired.


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

Froglet said:


> Sometimes you have to take a step back and take a breath.
> 
> You are now fully worked up and acting solely on emotions and there is no rational thinking going on here...
> 
> ...


I can't agree more.


----------



## fwaheed17 (Aug 6, 2015)

omar92 said:


> Some people here were maybe a bit too quick to jump on the PC bandwagon.
> I agree completely with Taliacottage-here we very often refer to the person's nationality (e.g. the Pakistani taxi driver etc.). Calling a Filipina woman a Filipina woman is not an insult or derogatory, although in some contexts that may very well be the case.
> Tribalism/nationality cliques or whatever you want to call them are also very evident in Dubai. The OP referred to his previous company being '98% Filipino.' If we take his word for it, then as a Pakistani he was pretty much the odd one out. It's very possible that this affected the dynamics of the workplace and this contributed to the OP being fired.


Thanks bro ... Appreciate your comment ...


----------

